
What to Do with Your Feminist Anger - mathchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/what-to-do-with-your-feminist-anger-8b75d2660a13
======
pmdulaney
If Jack was talking and gets interrupted by Jane, do you say, "Thanks, Jane.
Jack, I was interested in what you were saying before you were interrupted.
Could you continue?"?

If not, I think your practice is obnoxious.

------
jenkstom
Anger is toxic.

